# Contest Coach/Trainer Wanted



## TokyoFlash (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone point me in the direction of a coach or trainer in the North West of Englandshire (Cheshire/Merseyside/Manc Area) I plan on doing my first competition in May but think Ill need some help with the finals of stage prep when it comes to last minute dietary advice, tan and posing etc.

I dont mind male or female, as long as they know their shizz!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beauty&amp;Beast (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi TokyoFlash! Have your found anyone yet?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

TokyoFlash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a coach or trainer in the North West of Englandshire (Cheshire/Merseyside/Manc Area) I plan on doing my first competition in May but think Ill need some help with the finals of stage prep when it comes to last minute dietary advice, tan and posing etc.
> 
> ...


Edited.


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

TokyoFlash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a coach or trainer in the North West of Englandshire (Cheshire/Merseyside/Manc Area) I plan on doing my first competition in May but think Ill need some help with the finals of stage prep when it comes to last minute dietary advice, tan and posing etc.
> 
> ...


Lynsey beattie is great and an ifbb pro.


----------

